# Cedar Plank Shrimp with Cheese Grits



## tropics (Oct 24, 2018)

Haven't made these in a while so to start soak your plank for 30 min. up to 2 hrs
Have a spray bottle handy in case of flare ups,bottle on far right






Get your Shrimp ready (no pic)
I decided to make these with a Basil Pesto





Dry your plank then put a light coat of Olive Oil (top side only)
Arrange your shrimp while the grill is getting hot





Grill was set to 400°F





Prepared the grits used Cheddar Jack





Grilled & ready to serve took 15 minutes





Dinner is done came out better then I thought it would





Thanks for looking
Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 24, 2018)

WOW.   That had to be good.  Where do you get the plank?


----------



## tropics (Oct 24, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> WOW.   That had to be good.  Where do you get the plank?


Adam Almost every big store has them in my area.I think Wallmart,Target or any chain store would have them also.
Did you do something wrong to change your name.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 24, 2018)

tropics said:


> Adam Almost every big store has them in my area.I think Wallmart,Target or any chain store would have them also.
> Did you do something wrong to change your name.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie




Slight  name change.  No biggie.  You and others know me by my real name.


----------



## tropics (Oct 24, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> Slight  name change.  No biggie.  You and others know me by my real name.


I have seen the planks in Home Depot & Lowes BBQ area
Richie


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 24, 2018)

tropics said:


> I have seen the planks in Home Depot & Lowes BBQ area
> Richie




Yup, I think I have seen them at lowes. May be a seasonal thing there.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 24, 2018)

I'd definitely try that. Love pesto, but froze out already.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice meal. Never tried shrimp on the plank. Do you taste the cedar flavor?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 24, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> Slight  name change.  No biggie.  You and others know me by my real name.


Hmmm...PC? Interesting.

I used cedar from the lumber yard. From the information i gathered is not treated. So i just cut it and let it rip.

I also bought a few sets (6 or something lile that in a pack) from costco: inxepensive. They are also stamped with a fish figure. Makes for a good effect. They are good as serving boards as well.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice meal you got there Richie, I already like shrimp, but have never tried grits. It' on the todo list.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## tropics (Oct 24, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> I'd definitely try that. Love pesto, but froze out already.


Scott I make a big batch and freeze it in zip lock bags.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 24, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Nice meal. Never tried shrimp on the plank. Do you taste the cedar flavor?



You get a little taste I think next time I will put the plank first so it smokes more.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 24, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice meal you got there Richie, I already like shrimp, but have never tried grits. It' on the todo list.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Chris I tried the grits plain one time didn't like them even with a lot of butter,Cheesed made them good.Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2018)

OMG, I love cheese grits & shrimp.
As a matter of fact when our Grandson visits he is a chef & he makes the best blackened shrimp over cheesey grits I have ever had.
But I have to say yours looks fantastic!
Nice job Richie!!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 24, 2018)

Richie, Awesome looking meal,it's a perfect combo!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 24, 2018)

Looks good!  
Point for sure!


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> OMG, I love cheese grits & shrimp.
> As a matter of fact when our Grandson visits he is a chef & he makes the best blackened shrimp over cheesey grits I have ever had.
> But I have to say yours looks fantastic!
> Nice job Richie!!
> Al


Al Thanks going to see if I can get a bigger plank,going to Lowes now so I will look Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Richie, Awesome looking meal,it's a perfect combo!



Dave Thanks it was good getting to be stew/soup weather here.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2018)

yankee2bbq said:


> Looks good!
> Point for sure!



Justin thanks it was easy enough to make Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 25, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> Yup, I think I have seen them at lowes. May be a seasonal thing there.


My Lowes still has them in the BBQ area 2 planks for around $6.00 
Richie


----------



## xray (Oct 25, 2018)

Dang Richie that looks good!!! 

I’ve recently started eating grits again. I kinda burnt myself out by eating them so much.

Your plate looks fantastic. I can’t wait to try, I even have the planks too!

Like


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 25, 2018)

Those look real good Richie! I've been cutting planks from some of the larger rounds of  maple trees that I use for salmon. Better than cedar, but you can only get what you can get...


----------



## tropics (Oct 26, 2018)

xray said:


> Dang Richie that looks good!!!
> 
> I’ve recently started eating grits again. I kinda burnt myself out by eating them so much.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you are ready Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 26, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Those look real good Richie! I've been cutting planks from some of the larger rounds of  maple trees that I use for salmon. Better than cedar, but you can only get what you can get...



Never seen Maple planks I may have to look in the molding section @ Lowes Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 26, 2018)

I haven't ever seen them in the store either. That's why I make them. Your right, molding department or lumber section might be a great idea. I use a machete and a hammer and split them just like making cedar roof shingles. These had S&P and a little bit of pure maple syrup diluted with melted butter and an orange twist. I wanted to eat the board after the salmon was gone.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 26, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> I haven't ever seen them in the store either. That's why I make them. Your right, molding department or lumber section might be a great idea. I use a machete and a hammer and split them just like making cedar roof shingles. These had S&P and a little bit of pure maple syrup diluted with melted butter and an orange twist. I wanted to eat the board after the salmon was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that looks like a great meal. How many asparagus did you feed the Weber?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 26, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> How many asparagus did you feed the Weber?



None. At least not that time anyway. Depends on how much I've had to drink. ;)


----------



## tropics (Oct 26, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> None. At least not that time anyway. Depends on how much I've had to drink. ;)



Erik I didn't get an alert that you posted,that looks great to me even thou I don't like Salmon cooked LOL I make Lox when I see a good filet.Love Asparagus wrapped in Bacon LIKES
Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 26, 2018)

No worries Richie. I would definitely take your shrimp over the salmon if I could anymore- darn allergies! But that Chinook there was fresh caught by Mrs. Browneyes the day before. It was the first salmon she caught and was by kayak! Made it extra special. Fresh fatty salmon cooked a tad on the rare side so all the good Omega-3's are still all there... heaven!


----------



## tropics (Oct 26, 2018)

Tell Mrs Browneyes congrats on the catch.
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2018)

Those Shrimp look Fantastic, Richie!!:)
I'll Stop there.
Nice Job.
Like.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Oct 28, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Those Shrimp look Fantastic, Richie!!:)
> I'll Stop there.
> Nice Job.
> Like.
> ...



Brother John sorry for the late response did not get an alert.Thanks for the like I appreciate it
Richie


----------

